# [Risolto] Libreoffice: al passaggio puntatore bande nere

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti

come dice il titolo del post, ho installato libreoffice ultima versione 3.4.4.2-r1 (non libreoffice-bin) e fin qui ok.

quando apro writer o calc quando passo il puntatore per selezionare un simbolo della barra degli strumenti tipo l'anteprima di stampa o salva, compaiono bande nere rettangolari al posto delle scritte.

spero di essermi spiegato...per il resto mi sembra che vada tutto

/etc/portage/package.use ho messo le seguenti: 

```
app-office/libreoffice -binfilter -custom-cflags -eds -graphite -gstreamer -jemalloc -mysql -nsplugin -odk -pdfimport -templates -test -webdav
```

grazie!Last edited by tornadomig on Tue Nov 22, 2011 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> quando passo il puntatore per selezionare un simbolo della barra degli strumenti tipo l'anteprima di stampa o salva, compaiono bande nere rettangolari al posto delle scritte

 Mi puzza di cattiva impostazione dei colori, in pratica i suggerimenti vengono visualizzati come nero su sfondo nero.

Se invece sono barre su tutto lo schermo è un problema di interfaccia grafica (ma lo avevano risolto ai tempi di OOo 3.0 ed era più un problema di quell'altro) ma tenderei ad escluderlo.

Stai usando la versione instabile vero?  :Twisted Evil: 

Per le use, tanto per capirci meglio:app-office/libreofficebinfilter - vecchi filtri di importazione (se hai file .swx e simili ti serve)custom-cflags - da evitare (anche se...)  :Rolling Eyes:  eds - integrazione con evolution (solo se usi evolution)  :Razz:  graphite - libreria grafica prova con questa (attenzione che chiede la ricompilazione del gcc attivata globalmente)  :Wink:  gstreamer - supopoirto multimediale nelle presentazioninsplugin - parla da sola ma devi abilitare la visualizzazione nel menù opzionipdfimport - il pacchetto per importare direttamente i pdf come immagine. Sulla binaria lo puoi anche installare come estensione (e ne avrai una copia nella home di ogni utente che la installa) sulla compilata devi attivare la use apposita.templates - aggiunge i modelli di documento (puoi anche prenderli come plugin ma poi vengono archiviati sulla home utente)test - pacchetto di test interni di qualità, potresti provare a lanciarli.  :Razz:  webdav - si spiega da sola ma con  OOo 2 (il mio ultimo tentativo) i risultati erano persino peggiori del famigerato frontpage  :Confused:  kde - supporto kdegtk - supporto gtk e icona avvio rapido (quindi se lo vuoi su kde devi abilitarla)  :Confused:  gnome - supporto gnome  :Mad:  mysql - supporto diretto a DB mysql  :Mad:  se usi gnome o kde devi abilitare le use corrispondenti e così caricherà il tema dei colori dal DM corrispondente. Se li hai entrambi vanno bene entrambe (ma ti conviene installare temi interscambiabili) se ne hai solo uno devi disabilitare quello che non ti serve.

Prova ad abilitare nelle impostazioni di libreoffice "colore automatico per le impostazioni schermo" (in accesso facilitato) o guarda in "vista" ed "aspetto" per le opportune impostazioni.

Dipende da quali sono le tue impostazioni e che WM/DM usi.

Se hai xfce e mezzo kde, come di moda, se non erro devi solo avviare il pannello di controllo di kde e selezionare il tema del desktop.

Altrimenti devi andare di .gtkrc (use gtk attiva) per configurare.

Se hai kde premi printscreen e salva l'immagine su qualche sito web se la mia risposta ti induce il sospetto che non abbia capito un tubo. ( Ti direi di impararti più meglio l'iagliano e tornare a squola ma poi mi becco il solito cazziatone...  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Visto che ci si trova, qualcuno ha provato con e senza jemalloc? Impressioni, suggerimenti...

----------

## tornadomig

ciao e grazie davvero, djiinz!

senti, ho adesso curiosato in lungo e in largo fra le opzioni di libreoffice (si' e' quello instabile  :Cool: ) e ritengo come dici tu sia una errata visualizzazione dei colori. ma credimi non ho trovato niente da poter correggere questo nero su nero infatti se vado naso contro il monitor, noto che i caratteri ci sono. mi potresti gentilmente consigliare come e dove intervenire?

----------

## djinnZ

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> se vado naso contro il monitor

   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  se faccio notare che la discussione sta decadendo nel grottesco mi becco il solito c*zz****ne dai moderatori?  :Rolling Eyes:   *tornadomig wrote:*   

> mi potresti gentilmente consigliare

  di non pensare mai alla riproduzione ma all'eutanasia, auto-inflitta, piuttosto...  :Twisted Evil: 

lo so, mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mestamente mi avvio a predisporre la croce su cui inchiodarmi in sala mensa  :Embarassed: 

ma mi domando: come può un comune mortale resistere a siffatte tentazioni? *tornadomig wrote:*   

> come e dove intervenire?

  *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Dipende da quali sono le tue impostazioni e che WM/DM usi.

 Esattamente cosa non ti è chiaro?

Forse l'abitudine (e vezzo) a non esprimermi a monosillabi può far pensare che rifletta accuratamente su quel che scrivo ma non è così e non mi applico più di tanto alle risposte. Al massimo faccio una rapida googolata o copio l'output dalla shell. Scrivo di getto (mentre attendo agli affaracci miei).

Di certo non mi metto a rivedere tutto quello che hai scritto per capire che configurazione hai scelto o provo a tenerlo a mente.

O potrei sostenere la solita lagna del nipotino che mi ha fracassato la sfera di cristallo.

Per dirla diversamente: che c***o di DM o WM hai installato? tra le use gtk kde qt e gnome quali hai abilitato?

Sicuro che hai provato a cambiare Opzioni->libreoffice->aspetto->colori personalizzati->smart tag (o come cavolo si chiama) da automatico a giallo (per esempio)?

Potrebbero anche essere dei problemi di conversione nel profilo utente (di libreoffice), prova a cancellarlo/spostarlo.

Quindi: se hai kde o parte di esso vai sul pannello di controllo (o lo installi) e selezioni il tema desktop (idem se hai optato per la scimmia, parzialmente e non).

Altrimenti prova a creare un gtkrc (mi sovviene un comando qtconfig per le applicazioni qtbased ma non lo ho mai dovuto usare su linux) per impostare colori personalizzarti o cerca se non devi risolverti alle vecchie Xres.

Altro non so, non ho simili necessità e non mi sogno di approfondire.

Se libreoofice si appoggia sia sulle gtk che sulle qt l'unica è provarle entrambe. Mi pare che erano sempre preferite lòe gtk ma è per dire.

Risolvi o meno apri un bug così i devel sanno che c'è un problema (per chi usa kde o gnome va tutto benissimo a quel che so), al massimo potrebbero rispondere che non gliene frega un piffero (è capitato...) od invitarti a segnalare direttamente al team di libreoffice l'ennesimo bug (ora mi sono accorto che le date nel modulo calc non funzionano bene  :Evil or Very Mad:  [censura]  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Non mi sono scomposto, sono sempre di buonumore e sto scherzando, ma spero che così resti meglio impresso il concetto.

già che mi trovo, una via grafica per creare il gtkrc (è fuori dai miei pensieri da troppo tempo)?

----------

## tornadomig

no e' solo questione che non ho capito qual'e' la selezione giusta di questi benedetti colori. il percorso e' strumenti-opzioni-aspetto. almeno crdo...ma provando a cambiare un po' e un po' la' per ora non ci sono riuscito. tutto qui.

----------

## djinnZ

allora prova le vie alternative e bada che l'opzione potrebbe avere un nome leggermente diverso, stiamo andando per tentativi.

In alternativa prova da un xterminal ad impostare la locale ad en o C e lancia libreoffice.

Possibile che ci siano ancora problemi nella localizzazione (tra i devel gentoo ed i devel libre la hanno rimaneggiata parecchio) e nel menu italiano non compaia.

In tutto questo ancora non hai detto che piffero di dm/wm hai, se hai le use qt gtk e gnome attive etc.

Terza volta che te lo dico.

Ad informazioni incomplete risposte fuorvianti (e non perché mi voglia divertire alle tue spalle anche se ... la tentazione è forte  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## tornadomig

ok ho risolto il quid.

riepilogo: sulla barra degli strumenti di una qualsiasi applicazione di libreoffice (writer, calc etc etc) al passaggio del puntatore lo sfondo dei suggerimenti era nero e anche i caratteri in esso contenuti erano neri. ergo, non si leggeva un cavolo di niente. per risolvere (io ho kde 4.7.3) bisogna andare nel menu' K icona in basso a sx - impostazioni di sistema - aspetto delle applicazioni - colori e poi scegliere colori in alto nella finestra dei temi dei colori. si va a vedere che colore ha lo sfondo dei suggerimenti, ho visto che e' nero e l'ho cambiato in bianco. si possono cambiare questi colori se si vuole personalizzare a piacimento kde, cio' si ripercuote sui colori di libreoffice.

----------

## djinnZ

Se avessi detto sin dall'inizio che usavi kde ti si forniva direttamente l'indicazione giusta...

Cambia del tutto tema del desktop, personalmente mi trovo bene con oxygen dark.  :Wink: 

fammi un piacere:

dimmi se in calc una data in formato data "G MMMM AAAA" è visualizzata correttamente o meno. Anche se imposto scorrimento testo testo e sillabazione non viene applicata alla data e viene visualizzata solo in una sola riga.

Insomma funziona di schifo...

----------

